# 1/4-28 #11 Nipples



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have three #11 nipples I got in the mail that were suppose to be Musket Nipples. To late to return and I don't have a need for them. They are the Spitfire Magnum Nipple and are stainless steel. 

If anyone wants them, I'll sell them for $15 for the three. That's what I paid, minus the shipping cost of $9.


----------

